
Live Sport – Virtual Crowd Sounds - ko3us
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/football-crowd-noise
======
ko3us
I watched the first EPL game that returned to play (Man City vs Arsenal) with
the virtual crowd sounds and I’ve got mixed feelings.

On one hand I love that games and live stream broadcasts are working together
to try simple innovations like this.

But on the other hand, the way it worked in that particular game I watched was
terrible.

Crowds are such an important aspect to live sport and can sway decisions or
increase momentum or provide “fear” to the opposition. I wonder if there is a
way to project “live streamers audio” into the stadiums in real time too

“Last week, Sky Sports announced that when the Premier League returns on June
17, viewers will be able to watch the remaining games with the addition of
team-specific crowd noises and chants made in collaboration with EA Sports’
FIFA video game. “

